# Neutral Safety Switch



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Do any of your B12's have this? I don't have to put in the clutch to start my car and ive left it in gear twice since ive gotten it by accident and forgot to put the clutch in. Is there a switch to fix this? I'd like to get a remote starter but it is my understanding that I need this to work to get it done. Any help would be appreciated.

Marc


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

as far as i know all sentras have neutral saftys, cars like vw's and bmw's dont ands its to my understanding that u need it not to work to put in a auto start because if u had to depress the clutch pedal for ignition then u cant start it when your makin coffee can ya so i'd consider it one problem u dont have to deal with for your auto start install


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

our B12 manuals and automatics should have that. I've got a 5 spd manual, and it won't start unless I depress the clutch pedal.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Galimba1 said:



> our B12 manuals and automatics should have that. I've got a 5 spd manual, and it won't start unless I depress the clutch pedal.


The clutch depress switch is different (its behind the pedal). Mine used to work until one day the clip holding it broke and I couldn't start my car. I called my dad on the road and he's like "oh yeah, common problem, get a paper clip or something and jump the terminals." So I did that and now it's like my old VW Fox


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Like BII said, the clutch interlock switch is different than the neutral position switch on the transmission. If your transmission doesn't have a neutral position switch then I'd seriously consider not putting in a remote starter.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You can wire it up still, just use the e-brake instead.


----------



## heckler (Dec 14, 2004)

bII said:


> You can wire it up still, just use the e-brake instead.


I'd still strongly consider not doing it without a neutral safety switch, with all due respect. Just seen too many stupid mistakes made by smart people with unsafe installs. 

Best case, use the e-brake to activate the starter output through a relay AND wire through neutral safety switch. Maybe its too late to help here, but future readers beware...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

heckler said:


> I'd still strongly consider not doing it without a neutral safety switch, with all due respect. Just seen too many stupid mistakes made by smart people with unsafe installs.
> 
> Best case, use the e-brake to activate the starter output through a relay AND wire through neutral safety switch. Maybe its too late to help here, but future readers beware...


The way I've told people to do it is to use the e-brake wire to ground a relay which in turn sends a ground signal to the clutch interlock switch, which grounds the interlock relay and allows the car to start. In addition to that use the neutral position switch to send a ground to the remote starter hood pin switch wire when the car is in gear. The problem is that I've found, at least on my car, that the neutral position switch is not fool proof, it doesn't always work.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

muccman said:


> Do any of your B12's have this? I don't have to put in the clutch to start my car and ive left it in gear twice since ive gotten it by accident and forgot to put the clutch in. Is there a switch to fix this? I'd like to get a remote starter but it is my understanding that I need this to work to get it done. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Marc


Either you switch is malfunctioning (stuck closed) or someone shorted the switch closed on purpose. Stick your head under the dash and look around up by your clutch pedal. Use a good light. You should see a momentary push type switch connected to the pedal somewhere. Personally, that switch thingy drives me nuts. I'm just too lazy to disable it.


----------

